# Campagnolo Hierarchy



## fortuns

Having immersed myself in Shimano group sets for the past 6 months in regards to various road bikes and understand the levels (i.e. 105, Ultegra, Dura Ace). I am considering a bike with a Campagnolo group set and would appreciate some knowledge sharing on what the hierarchy is…


----------



## tcruse11

Xeon, Mirage, Veloce, Centaur, Chorus, Record. 

Seriously though if you just look at their website you could have found all of this information.


----------



## BlueMasi1

*Xeon is the entry level group*

And Record is the flagship of the line. The dividing point between "low end" and "high end" groups is Veloce/Centaur. My experience has been that everything from Veloce and higher works pretty well.

Check out campagnolo.com and campyonly.com for more information


----------

